# Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht



## wolkenkrieger (26. November 2009)

Mahlzeit 

Mir ist die Tage in der Bucht eine Shakespear Ugly Feeder Mach3 über den Weg gelaufen und hat sich förmlich an meine Hosenbeine geheftet und wollte nicht mehr weg gehen :q

Sprich: hier steht also eine Feederrute rum und sieht um die Hüften reichlich nackig aus. Ich brauche also eine neue Rolle für das gute Stück.

Nun sitzt der dicke Mann hier vor dem Monitor, klickt sich durch diverse Onlineshops, kratzt sich am Kopf und hat dennoch keinen Plan.

Welche Art Rolle hängt man denn an solch eine Feederrute? Freilauf oder besser nicht? Große Schnurfassung? Metallgehäuse? Wormshaft?

Oder gibt es sogar spezialisierte Feederrollen?

Ich würde mit dem Dingen dann die Havel unsicher machen wollen und hätte mir vorgestellt, mit einer 0,10er oder 0,12er Geflochtenen zu fischen.

Oder doch besser eine Mono und wenn ja, in welcher Stärke (die Rute hat ein Wg von 120gr)?

Fragen über Fragen |uhoh::q

Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge bitte ... :vik:


Achso ... Geld ... so um die 60 Euronen wären schön.


----------



## mlkzander (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

ne 2500er shimano vieleicht? nexave exage seido catana alivio sollten in deine preisvorstellung passen --- mit freilauf was taugliches für 60€ wird schwer denke ich..........
sind die entfernungen nicht sooo riesig, würde ich mono zwischen 0,22 und 0,28 fischen
sonst 10er oder 12er geflecht ist schon ok


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Also soooo breit ist die Havel ja eher nicht - ich denke, ich werde dann schon eher im 30m+- Bereich bleiben.

Würde denn eine Freilaufrolle Sinn machen? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Würde denn eine Freilaufrolle Sinn machen? Wenn ja, warum?


Nein, Freilauf braucht man zum Feeder nicht, werden Barben erwartet, dann dreht man die Bremse etwas auf.

Schnur würde ich zu Mono greifen, Geflochtene kannste in die Tonne kloppen. Spro G-Line finde ich ein tolle Schnur, UV Cut und hohe Tragkraft.

Ich würde dir eine DAM Quick Finessa 740 FD (~30 Euro) empfehlen und den Rest von den 60 Euro in Bier und Jägermeister investieren.


----------



## Nolfravel (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Nein, Freilauf braucht man zum Feeder nicht, werden Barben erwartet, dann dreht man die Bremse etwas auf.
> 
> Schnur würde ich zu Mono greifen, Geflochtene kannste in die Tonne kloppen. Spro G-Line finde ich ein tolle Schnur, UV Cut und hohe Tragkraft.
> 
> Ich würde dir eine DAM Quick Finessa 740 FD (~30 Euro) empfehlen und den Rest von den 60 Euro in Bier und Jägermeister investieren.


 

Sie heißt Gamagatsu Super-G-Line...


Unter Spro findet man die nicht...


Find auch, dass das echt ne richtig gute Schnur ist, war meine erste Schnur zum Mefo-Ärgern...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Jens0883 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Nein, Freilauf braucht man zum Feeder nicht, werden Barben erwartet, dann dreht man die Bremse etwas auf.



Gerade dafür hab ich ne Freilaufrolle. Wenn man mit schweren Körben fischt und beim Anschlag die Hand auf die Spule legt, fällt spätestens beim justieren der Bremse der Korb nach unten. Als mir das mit ein paar Fischen passiert ist, hab ich mir eine Freilaufrolle zugelegt. Ich kann dir die Okuma interceptor empfehlen.


----------



## Hümpfi (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

@Lahn Döbel
Warum sollte man Geflochtene in die Tonne Kloppen???

Ich würde dir zu einer Browning Syntec Force Feeder 760 Raten. Diese Rolle ist zwar eig. nicht für kurze Distanzen geeignet ich Persönlich Fische aber auch auf kurze Distanzen große Rollen um möglichst schnell zu sein.
Bei der kurzen Distanz brauchst du nicht auf Geflecht zurückzugreifen da reicht Mono in ner Stärke von 0,18- 0,25mm. kommt auf die zu erwartende Fischgröße an.

mfg


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eine DAM Quick Finessa 740 FD (~30 Euro) empfehlen und den Rest von den 60 Euro in Bier und Jägermeister investieren.



Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage :vik:

Und weil ich weder Bier noch anderen Alkohol trinke, kann ich mir gleich 2 von den Rollen kaufen 

Ok, die Finessa steht erstmal mit auf der Liste (neben den Shimanos - obwohl ich bei dem Firmennamen eher Erpelpelle bekomme).

Warum keine Geflochtene?


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Also eine 0,22er Mono sollte da problemlos reichen. Also ich fische am Rhein auf dicke Barben mit 140 gramm-Rute und da hatte ich noch nie probleme mit gerissener Hauptschnur. Wenn mal was gerissen ist, dann nur die oftmals ziemlich besch... gebundenen Fertigvorfächer.
Also falls es nur auf kleinere und nicht so kampfstarke Fische (Rotaugen, Brassen,...) dann sollte auch eine 0,18er oder 0,20er ausreichen.
Das mit dem Freilauf kommt immer darauf an ob du den ganzen Tag mit der rute in der Hand da sitzt, dann brauchst du keinen Freilauf. Aber wenn du vielleicht auch mal die Rute in den Rutenhalter stellst macht ein Freilauf auf jeden Fall Sinn. Ich fische am Rhein auch nur mit Freilauf, da die Barbenbisse oft dermaßen brutal kommen, dass man selbst wenn man direkt an der Rute steht (sie aber nicht in der Hand hat) Mühe hat die Rute in der Hand zu haben bevor die Barbe nicht schon Schnur genommen hat!
Die Rolle die ich fische ist schon recht groß (und passt auch nicht in dein Budget). Außerdem ist die Schnurfassung mit 390m 0,30er schon ziemlich heftig, was natürlich gerade bei einer geflochtenen ein enormes Problem darstellt. Aber ich bin mit der Rolle 100% zufrieden. Sie hat einen extremen Schnureinzug und was vorallem wichtig ist eine fein einstellbare, sanft arbeitende Bremse. Die Rolle ist eine Shimano Ultegra 5500 XTB. Mit gut 130€ sprengt die jedoch deine Preisvorstellungen ganz deutlich.


----------



## allrounder11 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Ich hab mir gestern eine shimano titanos 4500xsa geholt, bei der premiere hat sie gut gearbeitet.


----------



## mlkzander (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

sehe ich auch so, für unkonzentrierte feederer wie mich ist eine freilaufrolle
nötig, sonst ist eines tages die rute wirklich weg
je länger die distanz desto geflochten ist meine erfahrung

übrigends ist eine rolle mit viel schnurfassung kein problem, wenn man unterfüttert


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

@Hümpfi

So eine hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Browning-Force-F...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item439a8c3e68 ??

@Jens0883

Hast du mal einen Link für mich? Okuma ist mir extrem sympathisch - ich bin mit 3 PowerLinern beim Karpfenangeln unterwegs und extremst zufrieden mit den Dingern. Wenn ich da in der selben Famiele eine andere schöne Tochter finde ... :q

Ich les jetzt mal so aus euren beiträgen, dass eine Freilaufrolle Sinn machen würde, wenn die Rute mal in den Pod kommt. und das soll sie definitiv!

Ich will die Rute nicht stundenlang in der Hand halten müssen. Ich bin Karpfenangler ... Ruten auswerfen, auf dem Pod ablegen und Beine hoch :q


----------



## Hümpfi (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Bei der kurzen Distanz hat eine Geflochtene so gut wie keine Vorteile. Von Freilauf Rollen beim Feedern halte ich nicht viel, denn man sollte immer an der Rute sitzen und selbst wenn der Fisch dann Schnur nehmen kann bringt es auch nicht da die Schnur eingeclipt ist. Zudem ist ein Freilauf wieder so ein Teil was Kaputt gehen kann.

mfg


----------



## mlkzander (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Zudem ist ein Freilauf wieder so ein Teil was Kaputt gehen kann.



ich hoffe das ist nicht dein motto in allen situationen
sonst geht ja der komplette fortschritt an dir vorbei

also am besten eine rolle mit nur einem kugellager holen weil dann
weniger kaputt gehen kann?
oder hälst du die freilauftechnik schlicht für nicht ausgereift?


----------



## Jens0883 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N&um=1
Hab auf die schnelle keine deutsche Seite gefunden.
Als: Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut: Genau Bezeichnung Interceptor IBF 30
3 Kugellager. Übersetzung 5:1, Schnurk.: 200/0,2mm 150/0,25mm
Ich hab ne 25 er drauf und die Wurfweite dürfte dein Einsatzgebiet locker abdecken.
Sehr gute(r) Freilauf, Bremse, Schnurverlegung .......


----------



## Hümpfi (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Du hast eventuell überlesen das ich geschrieben habe das ein Freilauf Kaputt gehen KANN. Er muss nicht aber er kann Kaputt gehen und das vorallem bei billigen Modellen. Das heisst eine Freilaufrolle wird auch wieder Finanziell etwas höher ausfallen meiner Meinung nach vil. hast du andere Erfahrungen in diesem Berreich gemacht.


mfg


----------



## Jens0883 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Bei der Okuma hast du 5 Jahre Garantie. Das dürfte wohl ein Indiz dafür sein, das es eine solide Rolle ist.


----------



## mlkzander (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

kaputt gehen KANN alles...........
warum aber speziell der freilauf von dir erwähnt wird, erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Also ich bin mittlerweile was Rollen angeht ein absoluter Shimano-Fetischist. 
Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich mit allen Shimano-Rollen, egal ob billige oder teure Modell noch nie Probleme hatte, dass da irgendetwas nicht mehr funktioniert. Und das obwohl meine Rollen in all den Jahren noch keinen Tropfen Öl oder dergleichen gesehen haben. Bei Rollen anderer Hersteller hatte ich schon oft Pech. Anfangs wunderbar, aber nach ein paar harten Einsätzen gingen die Probleme los. So beispielsweise bei einer Silstar-Freilaufrolle (keine Ahnung was das für ein Modell war). Nach ein paar Monaten ging der Freilauf nur noch manchmal. Da traut man sich dann schon garnicht mehr die Rute irgendwo abzustellen. Mal abgesehen von der miserablen Bremse. Mein Vater hatte das gleiche Modell, Getriebe versagt!
Anderer Hersteller anderes Modell. Ebenfalls eine Freilaufrolle. Bremse hat nach ein paar Monaten nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Entweder die Schnur klemmte oder sie sauste nur so von der Rolle. Mein Vater hatte wiederum die selbe Rolle. Diesmal selbes Problem wie bei meiner.
Nochmal anderer Hersteller. Diesmal kein Freilauf. Nach ein paar Monaten hat sich das Getriebe regelrecht aufgelöst. Es lagen richtige Späne in der Rolle.

Vielleicht hatte ich bisher auch einfach immer nur Pech wenn ich mir Rollen von anderen Herstellern gekauft habe. Aber da ich bei Shimano noch nie irgendwelche Probleme hatte, bleib ich eben dabei. Und ein Teil meiner Shimano Rollen tun jetzt schon seit über 15 Jahren gute Dienste, und das wie schon gesagt ohne jegliche Pflege!

Ich will hier auch nicht behaupten, dass es nicht auch gute Rollen anderer Hersteller gäbe, aber ich bin eben schon zu oft auf die Schnauze geflogen.


----------



## allrounder11 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



Browntroutcatcher schrieb:


> Also ich bin mittlerweile was Rollen angeht ein absoluter Shimano-Fetischist.
> Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich mit allen Shimano-Rollen, egal ob billige oder teure Modell noch nie Probleme hatte, dass da irgendetwas nicht mehr funktioniert. Und das obwohl meine Rollen in all den Jahren noch keinen Tropfen Öl oder dergleichen gesehen haben. Bei Rollen anderer Hersteller hatte ich schon oft Pech. Anfangs wunderbar, aber nach ein paar harten Einsätzen gingen die Probleme los. So beispielsweise bei einer Silstar-Freilaufrolle (keine Ahnung was das für ein Modell war). Nach ein paar Monaten ging der Freilauf nur noch manchmal. Da traut man sich dann schon garnicht mehr die Rute irgendwo abzustellen. Mal abgesehen von der miserablen Bremse. Mein Vater hatte das gleiche Modell, Getriebe versagt!
> Anderer Hersteller anderes Modell. Ebenfalls eine Freilaufrolle. Bremse hat nach ein paar Monaten nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Entweder die Schnur klemmte oder sie sauste nur so von der Rolle. Mein Vater hatte wiederum die selbe Rolle. Diesmal selbes Problem wie bei meiner.
> Nochmal anderer Hersteller. Diesmal kein Freilauf. Nach ein paar Monaten hat sich das Getriebe regelrecht aufgelöst. Es lagen richtige Späne in der Rolle.
> ...


 

|good:


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Sie heißt Gama*g*atsu Super-G-Line...
> *Unter Spro findet man die nicht*...
> Find auch, dass das echt ne richtig gute Schnur ist, war meine erste Schnur zum Mefo-Ärgern...
> Gruß Jan Peter


1) Wenn schon, dann heisst die ausführlich: *SPRO Gamakatsu Super G-Line*_ :q

_2) Unter Spro findet man die sehr wohl (LINK). Aber bei Gama*g*astu (mit g) hingegen, findet man sie nicht! _:q_


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

@browntroutcatcher & allrounder11

Und inwiefern sollen mir jetzt eure Beiträge weiter helfen? Mal ganz im Ernst jetzt. Ich angle seit mehr als 20 Jahren und habe erst seit einigen Monaten eine Shimanorolle.

Allerdings hatte ich bis dato mit noch keiner meiner Rollen (und einige davon sind sogar vom Polenmarkt fürn Fünfer das Stück) irgendein größeres Problem. Vielleicht hatte ich ja all die Jahre Glück beim Rollenkauf oder aber ich habe gelernt, vernünftig mit dem Gerät umzugehen ... wer weis das schon? |rolleyes

Wenn ihr hier schon die Shimanoflagge hochhaltet, dann macht doch wenigstens gleich noch sinnvolle Gerätevorschläge. Idealerweise aus langjähriger eigener Praxis.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar dafür


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Ich empfehle dir ne Okuma, was mir umso leichter fällt, da du ja selbst begeistert von bist. So muss ich nicht erst erklären, was von Okuma zu halten ist. 
Aus der Praxis gesprochen, würde ich ne Freilaufrolle nehmen, du willst ja nicht Wallerfischen, sondern Feedern und da ist die Belastung für die Rolle nicht so exorbitant, dass der Freilauf verrecken würde. Der Vorteil ist, du kannst sie als normale Rolle fischen, aber eben auch den Freilauf nutzen, du hast eben diese Funktion mehr als bei einer normalen Rolle, der Rest ist gleich.
Fürs Feedern nutze ich ne Okuma Epix Pro EPB 50, unterfüttert mit alter Karpfenschnur und 0,26mm Trabucco T- Force(Mono). Durch den doch recht großen Spulendurchmesser lässt sich damit sehr komfortabel werfen.
Also im Prinzip keine andere Rolle als fürs Karpfenangeln an kleinen Seen mit Distanzen von max. 60m- 80m.


----------



## allrounder11 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir ne Okuma, was mir umso leichter fällt, da du ja selbst begeistert von bist. So muss ich nicht erst erklären, was von Okuma zu halten ist.
> Aus der Praxis gesprochen, würde ich ne Freilaufrolle nehmen, du willst ja nicht Wallerfischen, sondern Feedern und da ist die Belastung für die Rolle nicht so exorbitant, dass der Freilauf verrecken würde. Der Vorteil ist, du kannst sie als normale Rolle fischen, aber eben auch den Freilauf nutzen, du hast eben diese Funktion mehr als bei einer normalen Rolle, der Rest ist gleich.
> Fürs Feedern nutze ich ne Okuma Epix Pro EPB 50, unterfüttert mit alter Karpfenschnur und 0,26mm Trabucco T- Force(Mono). Durch den doch recht großen Spulendurchmesser lässt sich damit sehr komfortabel werfen.
> Also im Prinzip keine andere Rolle als fürs Karpfenangeln an kleinen Seen mit Distanzen von max. 60m- 80m.


 

Feedern ist nicht gleich Feedern

Ich behaupte bei richtiger ausführung wird die rolle enorm belastet!

Nur was ihr mit eurem freilauf habt versteh ich gar nicht, abgesehn von der abu (blinker abo) hatte ich noch nie probleme mit dem freilauf.


----------



## Jens0883 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Die Okuma Epix eb fische ich auf meinen Karpfenruten und bin auch begeistert. Allerdings ist es schwerer eine Epix eb zu bekommen(in vernünftigen Grössen zum feedern), als eine interceptor. Die Epix finde ich nur in Grössen von 60 aufwärts.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Die Okuma Epix eb fische ich auf meinen Karpfenruten und bin auch begeistert. Allerdings ist es schwerer eine Epix eb zu bekommen(in vernünftigen Grössen zum feedern), als eine interceptor. Die Epix finde ich nur in Grössen von 60 aufwärts.



Das kommt wohl drauf an, was man als Bezugsquelle nimmt. 
Da ich keinen Fachhändler in meiner Nähe habe der Okuma vertreibt, musste ich bislang im I-Net kaufen. Meist habe ich dann bei Ebay gekauft und da bekommt man ne Epix eher als ne Interceptor. Die Interceptor ist mit Sicherheit auch uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, Hauptsache es steht Okuma drauf und es ist Okuma drin.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Feedern ist nicht gleich Feedern
> 
> Ich behaupte bei richtiger ausführung wird die rolle enorm belastet!
> 
> Nur was ihr mit eurem freilauf habt versteh ich gar nicht, abgesehn von der abu (blinker abo) hatte ich noch nie probleme mit dem freilauf.



In über 90% der Fälle gibt es mit dem Freilauf auch keine Probleme allerdings gibt es Angelarten, wo ein Freilauf konstruktionsbedingt eine Schwachstelle ist, was sich bei extremer Belastung, unangenehm bemerkbar machen kann(Rolle läuft ins Nirvana). Solche Belastungen treten beim Feedern nicht wirklich auf, sicher auch nicht bei dir, da reden wir dann schon z.B. vom Wallerfischen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Ich würde bei den Okumas noch mit einer Logbow oder einer Cassien Baitfeeder liebäugeln. Die sind im aktuellen Gerlinger-Sonderkatalog recht günstig zu bekommen.

Allerdings würden da auch folgende Rollen in mein Blickfeld rücken:

PENN Captiva Liveliner
SPRO Big Pit LCS 800
Okuma Logbow Pro Baitfeeder
Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder
DAM Quick SLR-FS (wobei mir die arg wuchtig erscheint)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Wenn man eine Freilaufrolle nimmt, dann ist da aber was wichtig: 
Wartung, öffnen, wieder zusammenbringen?
Wie sieht es damit aus, gute Erfahrungen mit leicht auseinander und wieder zusammen?
Oder braucht man 5 Hände und 4 Spezialwerkzeuge? 
Gerade die BR-Rollen von Daiwa sind bei mir 100% durchgefallen, ganz im Gegensatz zu den parallel gekauften Shimano BR.

Wenn keine Freilaufrolle, dann wüßte ich was bestens stabiles zu empfehlen,
aber abgelegt und etwas unbeaufsichtigt ist eine Freilaufrolle einfach stressfreier - klack und fertig, und von daher für den sich komfortabel einrichtenden Grundangler zu bevorzugen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn keine Freilaufrolle, dann wüßte ich was bestens stabiles zu empfehlen,



Und das wäre? |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Für kleine Rolle daran Ryobi Applause 4000 (o. Clones), oder für 'nen Kraftgerät zum Rausziehen von Eisenbahnschwellen aus dem Schlick Ryobi Applause 6/8000 (o. Clones).
Beim Grundangeln eher unterfordert, aber das schadet ja nix.  
Kosten jedenfalls aktuell nicht viel, und lassen sich gut und problemlos warten.


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Was wartest du denn an Rollen?

Ich schraube gefühlt alle 3 Jahre mal die 4 Schräubchen auf und gebe einen Klecks Schmotze da rein.

Habe auch Rollen, da habe ich seit 1990 noch keinen Tropfen irgendwas eingefüllt und drehen sich auch noch.

Vielleicht bist du im Besitz von zu anfälligen Rollen oder behandelst diese beim Anglen zu schlecht?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich würde bei den Okumas noch mit einer Logbow oder einer Cassien Baitfeeder liebäugeln. Die sind im aktuellen Gerlinger-Sonderkatalog recht günstig zu bekommen.
> 
> Allerdings würden da auch folgende Rollen in mein Blickfeld rücken:
> 
> ...



Mensch, dann hol dir doch eine beim Gerlinger, ne Cassien Baitfeeder, da weißt du was du hast.
Die DAM Quick SLR- 570 FS bekommst du zur Zeit auch oft im Angebot, davon hatte ich eine, kann ich dir aber nur von abraten. Ich ließ sie mir von meinem Händler aufschwatzen, der sie für 65 Euro im Angebot hatte. Nach einem Tag fischen, bekam er das gute Stück zurück gebracht, weil ich damit überhaupt nicht zufrieden war.

Meine Erfahrungen mit der Rolle:
- läuft rauh und unter Last etwas schwergängig, macht so was ähnliches wie Schleifgeräusche (hatte damit nen 16Pfund- Karpfen zu drillen, eigentlich ein normaler Job für so eine Rolle);
- schraubt man die Spule runter, finden sich auf der Unterseite scharfe Pickel und Grate vom Gießen der Spule. Aus Kostengründen hält man es bei der Produktion scheinbar nicht für nötig, den Spulenrohling nach dem Gießen und Erkalten, nicht nur außen, sondern auch innen sauber abzudrehen;
- die Gummilippe am Rotor, die verhindern soll, dass die Schnur hinter die Spule rutscht und Tüddel mit der Achse verursacht, ist ne nette Idee, funktioniert aber überhaupt nicht zuverlässig;
- und ja die Rolle ist ne Wuchtbrumme

Sie soll wohl baugleich sein mit der Spro Incognito, von der daher ebenfalls abzuraten wäre.


----------



## HirRscH (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Also ich fische seit mehreren Jahren die Spro Passion an meiner Medium Feeder auf ähnliche Distanzen wie du sie fischt. Ich fische sie regelmäßig und bin höchst zufrieden mit ihr, werde sie mir wahrscheinlich an meine nächste Feederrute auch dranschrauben.
Sie hat allerdings kein Freilauf, was ich auch für nicht sonderlich hilfreich halte, da wenn man die Feederrute effektiv einsetzen möchte man sowieso direkt neben der Rute sitzen sollte, ansonsten ist man für viele Bisse (hängt natürlich auch vom Gewässer und der Fischart ab) einfach zu langsam.


----------



## Angel-Flo (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Da ich mir über den Winter auch eine Feederkombo kauf, hab ich mir auch gedanken darüber gemacht.
Ich bin für die Rolle auf ne Okuma Longbow Pro Baitfeeder Lb 40 BF gekommen mit 180m/0.30mm da ich auch von okuma begeistert bin. Die kostet im Gerlinger 38,90€.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Also ich fische seit mehreren Jahren die Spro Passion an meiner Medium Feeder auf ähnliche Distanzen wie du sie fischt. Ich fische sie regelmäßig und bin höchst zufrieden mit ihr, werde sie mir wahrscheinlich an meine nächste Feederrute auch dranschrauben.
> Sie hat allerdings kein Freilauf, was ich auch für nicht sonderlich hilfreich halte, da wenn man die Feederrute effektiv einsetzen möchte man sowieso direkt neben der Rute sitzen sollte, ansonsten ist man für viele Bisse (hängt natürlich auch vom Gewässer und der Fischart ab) einfach zu langsam.



Die Spro Passion ist zweifelsohne ne geile Rolle und zu dem üblichen Preis, vielleicht die beste Rolle, die man für unter 40Euro überhaupt kaufen kann.
Ich benutze die Passion 710 an meiner Matchrute und bin auch überaus happy.
Allerdings kaufe ich gerade bei Rollen mit mehr Schnurfassung generell lieber Freilaufrollen, weil man sich so eine Rolle nicht nur zum Feedern ranhängt, sondern vielleicht auch mal an die Köfirute. Klar muss man beim Feedern keinen Freilauf haben, vielleicht findet man den Freilauf zum Feedern auch unpassend, aber halloooo, man muss ihn doch nicht beim Feedern verwenden!#c
Eine Freilaufrolle kann man auch ohne Freilauf fischen, aber wenn man ihn doch mal braucht, hat es da so nen Hebel.:q

Die Moral von der Geschichte:
Ne Freilaufrolle lässt sich ohne Freilauf benutzen, aber versuch mal eine Rolle ohne Freilauffunktion mit Freilauf zu fischen, sollte schwierig werden.:q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Habe auch Rollen, da habe ich seit 1990 noch keinen Tropfen irgendwas eingefüllt und drehen sich auch noch.


Das kann jeder halten wie der Dachdecker.

Es ist aber wohl leicht nachvollziehbar eine Frage des Anspruches. So wie Fast-Food vs. Gourmet-Restaurant. Jedem das seine. 
Wer ein top-geschmiertes Getriebe haben will, schmiert sich das richtige hin, andere sind mit dem gelieferten einfach zufrieden. Jedem das seine.

Ich finde es wichtig, dass bei einem Auto die Motorhaube einfach aufgeht, und vor allem auch wieder einfach und zuverlässig zu. Selbst wenn ich da nicht jeden Tag ran muss, oder sogar gar nichts selber schraube. Aber nachgucken wieso da was schleift und jault zum Beispiel ...

Bei einer Rolle, die ein kleines Handgetriebewickelgerät darstellt, halte ich es genauso: Muss möglichst einfach auf und zu gehen, darf keine stundenlange Frickelei darstellen, dabei anständige stabile Schrauben, die bitteschön in ihren Gewindelöchern auch hundertemale hinein und hinaus drehbar sind.
Also keine wegfressenden Plastikgewinde, keine versteckten Gemeinheits-Schrauben, Sonderspezialwerkzeug, Plastikklemmen und andere Sollbruchstellen. Das finde ich nämlich *saudoof*.

Und, für zumindest eine größere Gruppe anderer Angler - eben nicht nur ich alleine, weiß ich: Die sehen das eigentlich genauso. :m

Sonst könnte ich mir das schreiben ja sparen. 
Was immer noch nicht heißt, dass jemand seine Rollen selber warten und schmieren *muss*. #d
Da gibt es auch Profi-Wartungsdienstleistungen oder jemand macht einfach nichts. Jedem das seine.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Moral von der Geschichte:
> Ne Freilaufrolle lässt sich ohne Freilauf benutzen, aber versuch mal eine Rolle ohne Freilauffunktion mit Freilauf zu fischen, sollte schwierig werden.:q:q:q


Teilweiser Einspruch! 
Es geht aber auch, immerhin erlaubt der Freilauf ja *nur* Schnur abzuziehen. 
Besonders wichtig ist dies beim elektronischen Bissanzeiger (Pieper).

Man kann aber auch den Bügel öffnen und die Schnur mit einem Gummiband am Griff festklemmen (oder Silberpapier oder oder ...). 
Oder sogar die Bremse auf weich aufdrehen.
Beim Hechtgrundangeln finde ich das mit dem offenen Bügel sehr probat, zumal der Abzug sehr schnell sein kann. Aber: Es passiert halt nur relativ selten etwas, vlt. alle halbe Stunde mal nach dem Köder schauen, aber es ist doch sehr geringe Action-Frequenz, da tüdel ich halt auch ohne Ärger 10-20 Sek an der Rollenvorbereitung zum Freilaufen.

Bei einer angefütterten und sich selber anfütternden Feederstelle gehe ich eher von viel Action aus, Brassen, Rotaugen, was auch immer, und wenn man dann noch mit mehreren Ruten parallel angeln sollte/wollte, dann ist der einfache Freilaufhebel top. Auch ohne Elektropieper. Und trotzdem ist die Gefahr, dass Karpfen oder großer Brassen was reinziehen, gebannt. 
Kann man sogar in Ruhe pinkeln gehen oder sowas ... :q


----------



## gufipanscher (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

einen ganz wichtigen aspekt zum thema freilauf oder nicht, habt ihr gar nicht beachtet....

gut, beim barbenfischen, oder generell beim fischen -vorallem im strom- muss man mit kampfstarken fischen rechnen. hier machts sowiso sinn.
aber der wichtigste apsekt ist für mich, dass ich bei den dingen "außenrum" den freilauf äußerstpraktisch finde. zB beim beködern/futterkorb füllen. wie oft hängt der korb in der falschen höhe? man zieht, meist parallel zum blank -> tödlich für die spitzen, oder muss irgendwie rollenbügel oder bremse händeln... dann liegt der korb wieder im dreck, und und und.

gibt nix angenehmeres, als alles im sitzen zu machen. einkurbeln, körbchen einfangen, freilauf betädigen und sich schön die arbeit herziehen.

und nu generell zu feeder-rollen. hier is qualität einfach wichtig. außer beim spinnfischen wird wohl keine rolle so hoch beansprucht. im 5min takt 100g werfen und einholen, und das oftmals mit sehr hoher geschwindigkeit. das macht ne "einfache" rolle nicht lang mit.

grüße


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...Oder sogar die Bremse auf weich aufdrehen.
> Beim Hechtgrundangeln finde ich das mit dem offenen Bügel sehr probat, zumal der Abzug sehr schnell sein kann.
> ...und wenn man dann noch mit mehreren Ruten parallel angeln sollte/wollte, dann ist der einfache Freilaufhebel top. Auch ohne Elektropieper. Und trotzdem ist die Gefahr, dass Karpfen oder großer Brassen was reinziehen, gebannt.
> Kann man sogar in Ruhe pinkeln gehen oder sowas ... :q


Bügel auf, Schnur einklemmen und zur zusätzlichen Sicherheit Bremse ganz auf, zur Verhinderung der Katastrophe, wenn man pinkeln oder sonstwas geht...so tat ich es bisher immer.
Bei den Freilaufrollen mache ich es häufig immer noch nicht viel moderner, bloß dass ich die Bremse auf Drilleinstellung habe und der Freilauf die offene Bremse ersetzt. Mit offenem Bügel fische ich gerade mit Köfi nach wie vor, auch mit der Freilaufrolle, bin halt Sicherheitsfanatiker.:q


----------



## HirRscH (28. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> und nu generell zu feeder-rollen. hier is qualität einfach wichtig. außer beim spinnfischen wird wohl keine rolle so hoch beansprucht. im 5min takt 100g werfen und einholen, und das oftmals mit sehr hoher geschwindigkeit. das macht ne "einfache" rolle nicht lang mit.
> 
> grüße



Na das stimmt so eig. überhaupt nicht. Wieso sollte die einfache Frontbremsen Rolle das nicht machen? Wie belastbar die Rolle ist, wie gut sie läuft usw. das hat doch rein garnix mit dem Freilauf zutun. 

Und mal ehrlich, wozu ist der Freilauf eig. gedacht.? Genau damit der Fisch ziehen kann wenn die Rute aufem Pot liegt und man hin laufen muss. Da frag ich mich grad mal wie ihr mit der Feederrute fischt. Der Fisch muss bei der Feeder doch nicht ziehen können, ganz im gegenteil der Anschlag kommt doch direkt.
Und wenn man Kampfstarke Fische hat oder Im strom fischt kann man mit Freilauf den Fisch im Drill mal laufen lassen wenn er viel zieht? Dazu sag ich nur wozu hab ich denn die Bremse warum soll ich den Fisch nicht gegen die Bremse laufen lassen, zur Not stellt man die eben etwas weicher wenn man im Drill ist. Der Freilauf ist einfach nicht nötig, und wenn man ma pinkeln muss nimmt man entweder die Rute raus oder mach den Bügel auf, wenn man Schnurgeben will macht man auch den Bügel auf oder mach den Rücklauf rein, was nicht nötig ist muss ich doch auch nicht bezahlen. was vllt. hilfreich wäre ist ne Kampfbremse. Naja soweit meine Meinung.
Außerdem hab ich noch keinen Feederprofi gesehen der mit Freilauf fischt und noch keine speziel fürs Feedern konstruierte Rolle gesehen die einen Freilauf besitzt.

Ich fische lieber die "einfache" Frontbremse, aber jedem das was er mag.


----------



## gufipanscher (28. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Na das stimmt so eig. überhaupt nicht. Wieso sollte die einfache Frontbremsen Rolle das nicht machen? Wie belastbar die Rolle ist, wie gut sie läuft usw. das hat doch rein garnix mit dem Freilauf zutun.




hallo!?
bei uns würd man etz sagen: du H.... (dein nick #6 aber bitte nicht krumm nehmen)

wo hab ich geschrieben, dass das nur ne freilaufrolle kann? ich hab nur erwähnt, dass die rolle hoher beanspruchung ausgesetzt ist. und hier isses egal ob freilauf oder nicht.
egal für was er sich entscheidet, ich würd einfach auf hochwertiges zurückgreifen.

grüße


Edit: ich habs jetzt noch ein paar mal gelesen, sicherlich hast du es wegen dem "einfachen" so verstanden. ich meinte damit aber "bilig" in form von minderwertig

Sorry, grüße vom Gufi


----------



## HirRscH (28. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

OK dann hab ich dich nur falsch verstanden! denn eine einfache normale Rolle ist bei mir recht hochwertig, minderwertiges Zeug kommt bei mir nicht in die Tüte. Aber kla hochwertig muss die Rolle allemale sein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



HirRscH schrieb:


> ...Aber kla hochwertig muss die Rolle allemale sein.



Eben wie ne Freilaufrolle von Okuma, die man dann nicht nur zum Feedern gebrauchen und beim Feedern ohne Freilauf fischen kann.:q:q:q


----------



## mlkzander (28. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

hirsch dann wird es zeit das du mal eine zu gesicht bekommst:







damit du auch verstehtst warum manche nichtprofis eine freilauf an der feeder fischen:
ganz klar, man auch mal pinkeln gehen und die rute liegen lassen
im übrigen wird eine feederrute längst nicht mehr nur zum feedern genommen......

der tellerrand ist manchmal ganz schön hoch -gelle-


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



mlkzander schrieb:


> ...
> im übrigen wird eine feederrute längst nicht mehr nur zum feedern genommen......
> 
> der tellerrand ist manchmal ganz schön hoch -gelle-



Genau darum geht's.#6


----------



## HirRscH (28. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Hmm was soll man davon halten? der TE kauft sich ne neue Feederrute und möchte wissen welche Rolle er dran schrauben soll um damit zu feedern und dann meint ihr komm nimm ne Freilaufrolle dann kannst du die Rute zweckentfremden! Also ich weis ja nicht wir ihr das macht, aber bei mir hat Jede Rute auch ne Passende Rolle.


----------



## gufipanscher (28. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Da muss ich Hirsch beipflichten.

Er fischt lieber ohne Freilauf, ich dagegen möcht ihn an, aus obengenannten Gründen, nicht mehr missen. 

Und der TE will eine Rolle für die Feederrute und kein Multitalent, dass er zum Spinnen, Pilken, Karpfenfischen und womöglich noch zum Fliegenfischen |rolleyes nutzen kann.

Um hier nochmal ein wenig Ordnung reinzubringen, kann ich hier nur nochmal eine vernünftige Empfehlung aussprechen. das wäre zum einen die Variante ohne Freilauf... zB eine Rolle von Ryobi, bzw die Clones von Spro, Penn. 
oder eben mit Freilauf hier kann ich nur die 'Baitrunner XTA empfehlen (mit anderen aktuellen Freilaufrolen hab ich keine Erfahrung)

grüße


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Hmm was soll man davon halten? der TE kauft sich ne neue Feederrute und möchte wissen welche Rolle er dran schrauben soll um damit zu feedern und dann meint ihr komm nimm ne Freilaufrolle dann kannst du die Rute zweckentfremden! Also ich weis ja nicht wir ihr das macht, aber bei mir hat Jede Rute auch ne Passende Rolle.



*Falsch*, er kann und soll die Rute *nicht* zweckentfremden sondern lediglich die Rolle, *bei Bedarf*.
Ich weiß ja nicht was für Geldsche**er ihr seid, aber ich benutze die Rolle an meiner Feederrute, durchaus auch mal zum Hecht- oder Karpfenangeln.;+|uhoh:#d
Schließlich angelt man ja nicht mit allen Ruten und auf alle Fischarten gleichzeitig, wozu soll ich also beispielsweise eine Rolle fest an der Feederrute lassen, die auch zum Hechtangeln taugt, wenn ich gerade nicht feedere sondern mit Köfi auf Hecht angele. Da baue ich die doch runter, nehme die Ersatzspule mit der dickeren Schnur und batsch die an die Hechtrute und fertig ist. Die Feederrute kommt solange sie arbeitslos im Futteral steckt, auch ohne die Rolle aus.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Na da habe ich ja was losgetreten ... 

Aaaallssooooo .... die Rolle kommt an die Feederrute und bleibt auch da dran.

Die kommt weder an eine Kaprfenpeitsche, noch an eine Köfirute, noch an eine Stippe *lol*

Bei mir hat jede Rute einen eigene Rolle und das soll auch so bleiben.

Insofern ist die Überlegung, die Rolle mal zu "zweckentfremden" nicht nötig.

Ich tendiere auch viel eher zu einer Freilaufrolle, da mir das Bügel auf und/oder Bremse fummeln eher nicht so liegt.

Da ich als Karpfenangler ohnehin gerätetechnisch ausgerüstet bin (Pod, el. Bissanzeiger, etc.) und auch dabei mit Freilauf fische, ist das für mich eigentlich die bevorzugte stressfreie Variante.

Ich werde mal sehen, dass ich mal eine Interceptor begrabbeln kann ... ansonsten wird es wohl die Longbow werden.

Jetzt bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Frage, welche Rollengröße man da idealerweise nimmt.

Meine drei PowerLiner sind ja ordentliche Geschosse, die allerdings an den 13ft Karpfenruten nicht wirklich "groß" sind.

Die Feeder hat ebenfalls eine Länge von 13ft. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass ich die doch öfter Mal in die Hand nehmen muss - also denke ich, dass doch eine etwas leichtere Rolle (die PowerLiner wiegen über 600gr) ran sollte oder nicht?




Ich danke allen Beteiligten schonmal für die ausführliche Hilfe


----------



## stanauangler (29. November 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Hallo,  meine Meinung dazu ist, die Rute sollte schon in etwa in Gleichgewicht sein, so kann man die Rute auch mal mit der Hand fischen. Etwas schwerer stört natürlich auch nicht, da du die Rute zu 99% ablegst. Aber man weis ja nie...  #h

Grüße
#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Dann wird es wohl ne Longbow und eher keine Interceptor, denn die hat bloß 2 Kugellager + 1 Nadellager, außer dieser Umstand stört dich nicht und der Lauf der Rolle ist dennoch unerwartet gut, was ich kaum glaube.


----------



## HirRscH (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Ich darf anmerken, dass die Anzahl der Kugellager nicht viel zusagen hat. Vor einiger Zeit hat sich n Kollege von mir ne Rolle mit 12 Lagern gekauft, die Rolle lief nach 5 Angeltagen als wär sie n 85 Jahre alter Opa mit Krückstock.
Ich hab keine Rolle mit mehr als 4 Kugellagern und die laufen alle wie geschmiert. Was entscheident ist ist die Qualität der Lager und die Stelle an der die Lager sitzen. Marken wie Shimano oder Spro verwenden qualitativ sehr gut Lager. Was Okuma für welche nimmt weis ich nicht, aber ich hab seit Jahren an meiner Matchrute ne Okuma mit 3 Kugellagern, die ich sehr viel fische, und sie läuft immer noch gut.

Aber bei ner Feederrolle können 1-2 gute Kugellager mehr nicht schaden, sie muss ja auch ganz schön was leisten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Ich darf anmerken, dass die Anzahl der Kugellager nicht viel zusagen hat. Vor einiger Zeit hat sich n Kollege von mir ne Rolle mit 12 Lagern gekauft, die Rolle lief nach 5 Angeltagen als wär sie n 85 Jahre alter Opa mit Krückstock...


Das hast du durchaus Recht, es gibt Hersteller, die bauen ohne Sinn u. Verstand, massig billige Kugellager in Rollen ein, weil sich's gut verkauft, wenn auf der Rolle steht: 10 Ball Bearings.
Das ein oder andere Lager ist dann schonmal ohne sinnvolle Aufgabe, wobei man mit zahlreichen billigen Kugellagern, ne zeitlang, bei einer Rolle mit minderwertigen Getriebebauteilen, nen gut anmutenden Leichtlauf erreichen kann, so dass die Rolle höherwertiger wirkt, wie es einige chinesische Produzenten machen.:v



HirRscH schrieb:


> ...Ich hab keine Rolle mit mehr als 4 Kugellagern und die laufen alle wie geschmiert. Was entscheident ist ist die Qualität der Lager und die Stelle an der die Lager sitzen.



Letzteres versteht sich wohl von selbst.



HirRscH schrieb:


> ...Marken wie Shimano oder Spro verwenden qualitativ sehr gut Lager. Was Okuma für welche nimmt weis ich nicht, aber ich hab seit Jahren an meiner Matchrute ne Okuma mit 3 Kugellagern, die ich sehr viel fische, und sie läuft immer noch gut.



Okuma verwendet hochwertige Industrielager der japanischen Firma Nachi.



HirRscH schrieb:


> ...Aber bei ner Feederrolle können 1-2 gute Kugellager mehr nicht schaden, sie muss ja auch ganz schön was leisten.


So sieht's aus das wollte ich mit meinem Posting zum Ausdruck bringen.
Ich sag mal mehr wie 5 Kugellager braucht es für meinen Begriff nicht unbedingt:
- 1 Lager für den Rotor
- 1 Lager für die Spule
- 2 Lager für die Kurbelachsenführung(1 links und 1 rechts)
- 1 Lager für's Schnurlaufröllchen,

zumal die Vergangenheit zeigte, dass auch weniger Kugellager ne gute Rolle möglich machen. Aber da der Spaß nicht mehr die Welt kostet, muss ich heutezutage keine Rolle mehr haben, die ich hart rannehme und die dann nur mit 2+1 Lager ausgestattet ist, wenn selbst die billigsten brauchbaren Rollen(z.B. Spro Passion) mit 4+1 Lager daher kommen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Ich will an dieser Stelle mal allen für ihre informationen danken.

Mir ist gestern in der Bucht eine Okuma Cassien CS65 übern Weg gelaufen, hat laut "Hier!" gerufen und ich bin dem Ruf gefolgt.


----------



## HirRscH (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rolle für meine neue Feederrute gesucht*

Na dann viel Spaß damit und Petri heil


----------

